# Big Al's Closing Down in Ottawa



## brycon

Just thought I share with you GTA fish folks. Both BA locations are closing down in Ottawa on Monday.

Sad day for us in Ottawa.


----------



## flagtail

NO fish people in Ottawa?

What other fish shops out that way?


----------



## brycon

There's PetSmart and a couple mom and pop stores...Critter Jungle, LaNiche and maybe one or two others but that is it that caters to freshwater. 

I'm not into saltwater so I don't know about the saltie stores.


----------



## flagtail

Petsmart is pretty crappy! I doubt that a couple mom and pop places hurt Big Als.....

I guess "politics" is everyones hobby out that way.....not fish!


----------



## brycon

Looks like corporate took over and they are staying open now.


----------



## flagtail

Makes sense...don't see how they'd want to loose large market like Ottawa


----------



## zenins

brycon said:


> Looks like corporate took over and they are staying open now.


Must have been an issue with the local franchise holder ?

I am heading to Ottawa later this month and was looking forward to dropping in to the two Big Al's locations as well as a couple of local independents.


----------



## Bullet

That's too bad for Ottawa but I guess with online stores like Reef Supplies in Montreal, the store front locations aren't making enough money 
BA's is a store that some of us (including me) either love or hate but I am glad that they are around to support our hobby


----------



## planter

The only issue that I have with big als is that they don't carry a wide array of the specialized equipment that some advanced aquarists look for. Otherwise it's a great local resource to have.


----------

